# Virus on the router?



## ecyor07 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, I know that some viruses can travel through the network... but Im just wondering if it is possible that a virus can infect a router(the firmware)? Im not really good at networking actually so I need you guys to clarify my question... thanks...


----------



## Encryptor (Apr 12, 2009)

ecyor07 said:


> Hi, I know that some viruses can travel through the network... but Im just wondering if it is possible that a virus can infect a router(the firmware)? Im not really good at networking actually so I need you guys to clarify my question... thanks...



Take a look at these.

http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/community/developmentnews/1-common/31-router-worm.html

http://www.dronebl.org/blog/8

Encryptor
Linux rocks the planet...


----------



## chrisalv14 (Apr 12, 2009)

im guessing its possible but most virus these days only effects computers and networks e.g. hacking your computer network and servers. Most of them trash your computer, deleted and formatting your important hard drive. etc...


----------



## bilbus (Apr 13, 2009)

Generaly no.

If you modify your router so that it is running non default linux os, then sure.

If you buy a router at a store, you are fine.

If you modify the firmware of that router then yes.


----------

